# Tunnel Vision



## Machias (Mar 15, 2011)

Not sure if that is the right description, but I found myself concentrating way too much on what was right in front of my cataraft this past Sat while floating the Lower Gauley. Couple of times I was looking so hard right in front of the cat it nearly caused me problems down river. I did swim Lower Mash, but it wasn't due to this issue. This was my fifth PFD this year and thinking back I believe I did the same thing on the New River Gorge last month. I'll have to work on watching down river better. Have you guys and gals ever run into the same issue?


----------



## erdvm1 (Oct 17, 2003)

Typically I get tunnel vision as I approach the lip of tunnel at gore........ Trying to time the boof stroke. When I nail it I say to myself
"Nice Tunnel Vision"
Sometimes with a British accent just to mix it up a little.


----------



## adgeiser (May 26, 2009)

I found that my biggest jump in river reading ability came when I backed off of the paddler in front of me. I stopped trying to follow his line and started to look ahead and pick my own. 

Always look ahead. If you are only running one move rapids "tunnel vision" won't hurt you but anything else and you need to see the whole rapid... And see all possibilities in it. Clean lines, bad lines, places to recover, ect... And don't forget the run out either.


----------



## Machias (Mar 15, 2011)

That's good advice, I will certainly work on it. I also think your right, I was also relying too much on trying to follow a friend's line. Getting better every time out. I just want to be ready next fall and see if I am ready to tackle the Upper Gauley. Thanks!


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

Remember all your zone one behind, the zone your boats in, just ahead and farther ahead down river. Stay aware


----------



## 39571 (May 27, 2012)

erdvm1 said:


> Typically I get tunnel vision as I approach the lip of tunnel at gore........ Trying to time the boof stroke. When I nail it I say to myself
> "Nice Tunnel Vision"
> Sometimes with a British accent just to mix it up a little.


HA!


----------

